# Sheraton Broadway Plantation



## chemteach (Feb 18, 2006)

I know that a resale unit at SBP does not get staroptions, but does anyone know if you can deposit a resale purchase SBP unit into II?  

Also, if you buy resale, can you pick the week you want deposited, or do you have to let them assign you a week that they have already deposited?

Does anyone know how well/poorly SBP trades within II and/or RCI?

Thanks!
Edye


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 18, 2006)

No Staroptions....

Trades with II....

I think all the units float, but I am not sure. My inlaws own there, but they have used thie timeshare for staying there. I am curius on the trading potential also, so I can inform them. I know they are curious.


----------



## Nicole D. (Feb 18, 2006)

*I think it's good.*

I bought mine resale. I own a plain 2 bedroom in the worst season possible (its deeded week 2, but floats) and traded through RCI for a 2 bedroom at the HGVClub on International Drive in Orlando for July 7-14, 2006.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you know if they bought from the developer or resale?
Thanks!
Edye




			
				tomandrobin said:
			
		

> No Staroptions....
> 
> Trades with II....
> 
> I think all the units float, but I am not sure. My inlaws own there, but they have used thie timeshare for staying there. I am curius on the trading potential also, so I can inform them. I know they are curious.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 18, 2006)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation is dual affiliated with both RCI and II.

I bought a Platinum float 1Br Dlx off of Ebay about four years ago.  I've traded it through II for Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, Marriott Barony Beach and EVR Maui over the last three years.  

With II you can deposit one year in advance.  In all cases I've called Sheraton and requested a certain week be deposited.  They have always obliged me.  Although, I've had to call back several times every year to get the week I wanted deposited.  

This year I decided to try SFX and I called and finally managed to get the 4th of July deposited with them.

You will be very pleased with SBP as a trader and if you don't have to be right on the beach you'll enjoy staying there.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmmm.. isn't there a little bit of a Starwood preference within II?  (Three days or so?)  Does anyone know if Sheraton Broadway Plantation gets that preference? 

Bucky, when were you trades into Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, Marriott Barony Beach and EVR Maui, and were any of them during Flexchange? Barony Beach, at least, is an easy trade during certain months, but it's tough in the summer.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info!
Edye



			
				Bucky said:
			
		

> Sheraton Broadway Plantation is dual affiliated with both RCI and II.
> 
> I bought a Platinum float 1Br Dlx off of Ebay about four years ago.  I've traded it through II for Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, Marriott Barony Beach and EVR Maui over the last three years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucky (Feb 19, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Bucky, when were you trades into Marriott Aruba Ocean Club, Marriott Barony Beach and EVR Maui, and were any of them during Flexchange? Barony Beach, at least, is an easy trade during certain months, but it's tough in the summer.



No Flexchanges.  I would consider both of the Marriott exchanges as shoulder season but since it's just my wife and I, we don't have to have perfect timing.

EVR Maui - 1/28/05-2/4/05
Barony Beach - 5/20/05-5/27/05
MAO - 6/13/04-6/20/04


----------

